# PayPal Virtual Terminal



## Lindy (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I went for it and got the PayPal virtual terminal so I can accept Visa & MC now.  It is so easy to use and they give you your money right away!  I only needed it once this weekend abut I'm hoping it makes a big difference to my sales at the fairs & festivals......

Just thought I would share my experience with everyone here.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## heartsong (Jul 14, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  is that a machine that you take with you? how does it work? is there a link to this?

i feel like such a dummy sometimes!  :roll: 

just can't keep abreast of progress!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 14, 2009)

Monet you are NOT a dummy!!!

Virtual Terminal is used through your computer at PayPal.com.  You apply for it and they give you an approval which is attached to your PayPal Accouny.  So when I set up at the mall I use my "AirCard Stick" which is supplied by my Cell Phone Provider to connect to the internet and then when a customer wants to pay using their credit card I put in all the information on the card, plus their address, what they are buying and how much they are spending.  I am going to get my second printer up and running so I can print off a receipt for them as well.  It cost $35 CDN a month (not sure how much for the US version) plus a % of each transaction.  I have decided that the order must be a minimum of $15 to pay by Credit Card or I will ahve to charge a $2.50 user fee.

So go to https://www.paypal.com/ca/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_vt_hub-outside to get all the info - I like that the money is in my PayPal account immediately not 3 or 4 days later.  But that's just me.....  :?


----------



## Deda (Jul 14, 2009)

Lindy, Be careful setting minimums or charging extra fees for using CCs.  I know Visa and MC in the US don't allow the practice.  They will terminate your account if they find out.

http://usa.visa.com/download/merchants/ ... _guide.pdf
(bottom of page 9 and top of page 10.)


----------



## Lindy (Jul 14, 2009)

Deda thank you I didn't know that.  Since I went through PayPal I didn't nreceive that information so it's good to have it......

Okay so revise that to not setting aminimum or charging any fees....


----------



## heartsong (Jul 14, 2009)

*x*

thanks for the link, lindy!   

perhaps to defray costs on credit card transactions you could just add an add'l 1% to all your retail prices?


----------



## hem06 (Jul 14, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Lindy, Be careful setting minimums or charging extra fees for using CCs.  I know Visa and MC in the US don't allow the practice.  They will terminate your account if they find out.
> 
> http://usa.visa.com/download/merchants/ ... _guide.pdf
> (bottom of page 9 and top of page 10.)



Would this apply, since technically she isn't accepting the cards, paypal is on her behalf?  :?:


----------



## Deda (Jul 15, 2009)

hem06 said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. If you read through the PayPal Pro VT Agreement it clearly states that you must fully comply with all regulations imposed by VISA & MC.  There are links in the agreement that point to the same info I posted above.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Ditto what Deda said about a surcharge , they do not allow it .I would set a minimum amount to buy before CC is used. 

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2009)

I actually had gotten the idea from another business that I was in - they had a surcharge unless you bought a minimum amount of $20.00.

I appreciate you taking the time to let me know.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Deda (Jul 15, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Ditto what Deda said about a surcharge , they do not allow it .I would set a minimum amount to buy before CC is used.
> 
> Kitn



Can't do the minimum either, Kitn.  It's a big NO NO with VISA or MC to set a minimum charge.  They take it very serious and all you'd need is one person who complained and PayPal/VISA/MC would pull your account so fast it would make your head spin.  

I'm not thrilled when someone wants to charge $5.00, but it's only happened once or twice.  I'm pretty sure I'm to the positive considering the increased sales amounts.  

Don't sweat the little things. Play by the rules.  

I'd rather put my efforts into making better soap than trying to think up ways of circumventing the rules.  It's just time and effort wasted in my opinion.

I'm in no way saying that Lindy or anyone does that   Just to be clear!


----------

